# Photographing Insulate Mugs/Cups



## aglaranna83 (Sep 9, 2013)

I need some help figuring out how to photograph insulated mugs/cups, meaning the double-walled mugs (such as Tervis). I normally use a polarizing filter to help with contrast in my images of glassware, but the filter creates a rainbow effect on the insulated mugs so I cannot use it (I'm guessing from some kind of coating that the mugs have). My images are coming out really dull in contrast as a result. How could I fix this problem? Also, I am required to shoot with a white background.


----------



## astroNikon (Sep 9, 2013)

I'm actually playing around with this right now though I'm a newbie.

I have thin poster white board that I'm using (Office Depot stuff that is needed for grade school kids) on a table top and wall as the white background.

Then I'm using two flashes on a approx 45 degree angle and from 45 degree angle above ( to eliminate shadows) at about 1/128 or 1/64th power.  I suppose you can use it without flash too, or do this outside in the sunlight.   But the poster board is cheap, large and a good option for experimenting.  You could also buy a White Box with lights which are available from a variety of online stores.

You'll have to experiment, and get more some professional input too but that's my 2 cents worth.


----------



## Big Mike (Sep 9, 2013)

Can you show us some examples?


----------

